# Pig sticker John



## Doctor (24 May 2010)

Unusual question but does anyone know who PIGSTICKERJOHN is.

This guy bought a panel saw of me on ebay.

He then never responded to my replies, invoices, emails, etc, as a result i relisted it, with a buy it now price.

Within an hour he had bought it again.

with an accompanied message saying "don't you love time wasters"

what a nice chap


this is his email address [email protected]

anyone know how I can trace who it is


----------



## wizer (24 May 2010)

Obviously someone is winding you up Doc. You can ban him from bidding on your items. But I'm guessing he's going keep signing up dummy accounts. Now entirely sure what you can do.


----------



## Doctor (24 May 2010)

Guess you are right Wizer.

Bit more than a wind up though.

He calls himself JOHN WINTER.

I have sold the saw to someone else who contacted me after the bidding closed, seems genuine but maybe he has a massive chip on his shoulder and will go to any lengths to annoy me.


----------



## studders (24 May 2010)

I'm having a great time winding up some bloke on ebay. I keep buying his Panel Saw even though I don't want it.

PJ


----------



## Doctor (24 May 2010)

your a funny guy studders.

But somehow, i feel your just a big softy :lol:


----------



## studders (24 May 2010)

Doctor":iawt49mu said:


> i feel your just a big softy :lol:



Me? Never. I is well 'ard.





OK you're right, I'm a big girls blouse really.


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (24 May 2010)

On ebay you can report the guy for bogus buying.
They (through the wonders of technology) can track him down, and even link however many different accounts he opens and ban him from the site.

Not 100% foolproof, but goes some way to removing timewasters.

Hope this helps.

Gerry


----------



## big soft moose (24 May 2010)

what a twit 

despite whats probably being said, it wasnt me either.

report the tw*t to ebay at the very least you can hurt his feedback rating.


----------



## wizer (24 May 2010)

It wouldn't take much effort to consistently become a thorn in your backside.

It's a good idea, I must try it on a few of my arch enemies :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (24 May 2010)

wizer":3m5kkkyg said:


> It wouldn't take much effort to consistently become a thorn in your backside.
> 
> It's a good idea, I must try it on a few of my arch enemies :lol:



all that you'd have to do to combat it tho is to set your prefference to bidders with 5 feedbacks or more .

plus a gerry says ebay can link them together and ban the lot of them

also if they are persistent ebay can block their IP - but then hes probably using a proxy anyway


----------



## Doctor (24 May 2010)

True, but I rarely sell on ebay, and it looks like the saw is sold.

I am forthright and probably not popular, but this is a bit over the top, i hope its not someone on here, but unfortunately I honestly think it is.


----------



## big soft moose (24 May 2010)

Doctor":1wevhl9w said:


> I am forthright and probably not popular, but this is a bit over the top, i hope its not someone on here, but unfortunately I honestly think it is.



if it is then he should be f*cking well ashamed of himself.

Ive had my differences with you and others from the otherside but badinage (hows that for a big word  ) on the forums is one thing, messing with someones real life interests is something else entiely and well out of line.

If you do find out who it is and can prove it , I hope the mods ban the sad twunt.


----------



## Doctor (24 May 2010)

BSM - I have no grudge with you, I have no idea at the moment who it is but I suspect its from here as the only link I put up was on here, and I really don't think anyone out of the blue would decide to pineapple me around big time, and send gloating messages.


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (24 May 2010)

Nothing wrong with being forthright - beats the hell out of pussyfooting.

If it is someone on here, I totally agree with BSM - they should be seriously ashamed of themselves and booted.

Gerry


----------



## wizer (24 May 2010)

If it wasn't a member here, I'd be astonished. Tho it's not completely unusual for someone to just be weird enough to wind people up randomly.


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

you could report him to microsoft for misuse of hotmail also - but again i doubt he was stupid enough to put any personally identifiable information onto that account

so unless he's silly enough to revisit the ebay account chances are we'll never know

which is a shame as by making the buy on ebay hes entered into a legally binding contract (twice) and if we had his real world ID you could debateably enforce it is court or sue him for the breach. I say debateably because i dont know enough about law to know how enforceable ebay contracts are (but you could ask a freindly lawyer  )


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (25 May 2010)

BSM - you're right again.

I've been in the position of trying to get someone to pay for a purchase on ebay - and they can (and do) use debt enforcment on non-payers, unless an amicable agreement can be reached between the buyer & seller beforehand.

Gerry


----------



## wizer (25 May 2010)

gerrybhoy70":3jn11mwg said:


> they can (and do) use debt enforcment on non-payers,



Really? Is that even legal? Surely not. The buyer has a right to cancel, doesn't he?


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

wizer":3rzhv4lk said:


> gerrybhoy70":3rzhv4lk said:
> 
> 
> > they can (and do) use debt enforcment on non-payers,
> ...



it clearly states in the terms that by bidding you are entering into a legally binding contract to buy - this is equally binding on the seller to sell.

mind you ebay is based in the states , wheras british law does give you a cooling off period on new purchases - but not i think on second hand ones

we need jake or another leagle beagle to clarify that one beyond doubt.

I dont think they use debt enforcement routinely but they can in exceptional circumstances - such as this one where pigsticker is clearly acting vindictively against doc


----------



## wizer (25 May 2010)

I'd be very surprised if eBay could force you to buy something from someone else.


----------



## JonnyD (25 May 2010)

big soft moose":18f263uq said:


> what a twit
> 
> despite whats probably being said, it wasnt me either.
> 
> report the tw*t to ebay at the very least you can hurt his feedback rating.



I dont believe anyone has suggested its you. You did however deny your trolling episode on another forum and it turned out to be you all the time :roll: . By the way have you actually apologised for what you did it may go it may go some way to clearing the air a bit and people having respect for you.

cheers

jon


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

JonnyD":33ytnd9g said:


> By the way have you actually apologised for what you did it may go it may go some way to clearing the air a bit and people having respect for you.
> 
> cheers
> 
> jon



jonny , you are right and i have apologised to jacob , and sent a pm to the mods here asking if those banned as a result of that punch up , ie jase, can be reinstated

I would reinterate tho that I am not the stupid pineapple who is giving doctor dung on ebay - online fallings out, badinage etc are one thing but attacking someones real world interests is quite another and is well out of order, and I am not that low - believe me or not as you wish

it would be nice if whichever wwuk member was behind the sock puppet "grunter" who started all this dung came clean and apologised to me too - but i'm not that fussed either way


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

wizer":1n997jgi said:


> I'd be very surprised if eBay could force you to buy something from someone else.



they probably cant - but the person you entered into a contract with could arguably apply to the courts to enforce it, or to compensate for breach of contract - over a few hundred quid its doubtful that the courts would care, but given that property and cars are sold on ebay in some deals you could be talking about a lot of money.


----------



## TrimTheKing (25 May 2010)

Quick google for thename found this http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

And again here http://feedback.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=montys14&ftab=AllFeedback

Looks like he has form whoever he is. He's obviously fairly active under that account as the dates suggest he's used it for at least 6 months plus.

Get onto ebay doc and hunt the fcuker down!!! In a figurative, get him a ticking off by ebay rather than turn up on his doorstep kind of way


----------



## dannykaye (25 May 2010)

I have a feeling that ebay is the same as any auction, your contract is with the auction house who are selling stuff for you. So ebay should be able to enforce the contracts either way.


----------



## Dibs-h (25 May 2010)

Doctor":24gum113 said:


> i hope its not someone on here, but unfortunately I honestly think it is.



If I was betting - I'd be betting on that as well.

Doc - Hope it's get sold without these hassles.


----------



## frugal (25 May 2010)

Traders and businesses have to comply with the sale of goods act for everything that they sell through ebay and they also have to comply with the Distance Selling Regulations for any buy-it-now or second-chance items that they sell (but not auction items). http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/policies/business.html

More information about distance selling from out-law: http://www.out-law.com/page-6034

Whether or not the contract of sale is enforceable and if so which party (the seller or ebay) needs to enforce it I have no idea.

Interestingly a German court declared that ebay was not an auction house: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/11/03/ebay_catalogue/


----------



## Doctor (25 May 2010)

Thanks for all the help here guys, I have an IT friend working on it, its surprising what he has found out so far!!!!

I suspect PSJ may be reading this thread, for his information the saw will be collected today, monies in the bank.

The IT guy is confident that he can find out who it is, if so, should I name and shame?


----------



## wizer (25 May 2010)

please don't name and shame, I like this forum :lol:


----------



## Doctor (25 May 2010)

wizer":2x3hw8zg said:


> please don't name and shame, I like this forum :lol:



We have established that his name begins with a W and ends in an R but the middle is not yours Wizer its ANKE :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 May 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

Doctor":3711fpsb said:


> Thanks for all the help here guys, I have an IT friend working on it, its surprising what he has found out so far!!!!
> 
> I suspect PSJ may be reading this thread, for his information the saw will be collected today, monies in the bank.
> 
> The IT guy is confident that he can find out who it is, if so, *should I name and shame*?



yes definitely - and complain to the mod team about him (assuming you have irrefutable proof). I've asked my IT freinds (as per PM) to look into it too so if anything transpires i'll let you know by pm.


----------



## TrimTheKing (25 May 2010)

Doctor":2d2ufjhs said:


> The IT guy is confident that he can find out who it is, if so, should I name and shame?


Absolutely!!!

If it is someone from here and they are being an pineapple like this then you can bet they wouldn't want it happening to them.

Name and shame, their own fault for being a d!ck head and getting caught!


----------



## laird (25 May 2010)

Another vote for naming and shaming.


----------



## studders (25 May 2010)

I vote for Castration. 





Or is that going a little too far?


----------



## lurker (25 May 2010)

I'm amazed anyone would go to the trouble but obviously they have.

Why does anyone get upset here??

There are lots of people here who I consider my friends ( some I've met some not). But I've never knowing fell out with anyone - I've inadvertently upset a few but a quick apology seems to sort things out.

Life is too short - use the energy to do something useful.


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

studders":3g4f38a1 said:


> I vote for Castration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems reasonable 





but that does imply that the sad git has any cojones in the first place


----------



## ByronBlack (25 May 2010)

Definitely name and shame if you find out, as they could easily start doing it on other peoples accounts to.


----------



## wizer (25 May 2010)

lurker":2d7rrnlm said:


> I've inadvertently upset a few but a quick apology seems to sort things out.



Boll*cks


----------



## Doctor (25 May 2010)

This whole issue has cost me quite a bit.

My grumpy, rude, arrogant, call them what you want posts (hilarious and witty) have been reasoned debate, sometimes the OP has not liked them but it's only my opinion, no need to be offended or vendictive, but yet even today I received yet another response from said git, through ebay, he / she is loving it.

Anyway the saw is now sold.

So will Pigstickerjohn kindly pineapple off and stop harassing me.

Hang on, I have a stalker, COOL. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

lurker":3imlygqr said:


> I'm amazed anyone would go to the trouble but obviously they have.
> 
> Why does anyone get upset here??
> 
> Life is too short - use the energy to do something useful.



you are dead right - ive just extended an olive branch/flag of truce over on tother place, maybe we could all get on and put our energies into actually lathing/planing the rubbish out of some wood.... that would make a nice change


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

Doctor":1yjezr0b said:


> So will Pigstickerjohn kindly ***** off and stop harassing me.



you can block them so they cant comunicate with you - or you could see it as a perverted form of hero worship - the fact that someone will go to such lengths to get your attention... perhaps you have a secret admirer   :lol:


----------



## lurker (25 May 2010)

wizer":13r181c5 said:


> lurker":13r181c5 said:
> 
> 
> > I've inadvertently upset a few but a quick apology seems to sort things out.
> ...



you can keep your oar out you stupid silly billy


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

lurker":1s0y9kt7 said:


> wizer":1s0y9kt7 said:
> 
> 
> > lurker":1s0y9kt7 said:
> ...



slap headed back whingers ... what can you do with em


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 May 2010)

Doctor":2ni5if2h said:


> So will Pigstickerjohn kindly ***** off and stop harassing me.
> 
> Hang on, I have a stalker, COOL. :lol: :lol: :lol:



It's probably some old pensioner you upset in the Post Office :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## TrimTheKing (25 May 2010)

Doctor":1jwp2cpx said:


> This whole issue has cost me quite a bit.
> 
> My grumpy, rude, arrogant, call them what you want posts (hilarious and witty) have been reasoned debate, sometimes the OP has not liked them but it's only my opinion, no need to be offended or vendictive, but yet even today I received yet another response from said git, through ebay, he / she is loving it.
> 
> ...


Post the response up here doc. Let's get the fecker detailed on here so they can be truly ashamed when they are outed!

I pineappling hate people who are so pineappling hard when they are safe behind the anonymity of a keyboard and screen name. Come on out PigFace and meet us round the back of Tesco's and we'll see how hard you are then!

:twisted:


----------



## Doctor (25 May 2010)

2 more since 4pm, however one of them is moaning "guess I have you to thank for the spam emails"
Nothing to do with me but maybe you guys are getting on his **** a bit, just to refresh your memories his email address is

[email protected]

Do your best


----------



## Big Fat Pig (25 May 2010)

*PIG STCKER JOHN !!!

I don`t like the sound of this :shock: *


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

Doctor":2hphfv0a said:


> 2 more since 4pm, however one of them is moaning "guess I have you to thank for the spam emails"



ahem .. I might have signed him up to a fundamentalist christian website (or two or three) earlier, strictly for the good of his soul you understand :lol:


----------



## TrimTheKing (25 May 2010)

big soft moose":2hdgkp66 said:


> Doctor":2hdgkp66 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 more since 4pm, however one of them is moaning "guess I have you to thank for the spam emails"
> ...


Haha, may God have mercy on your moosely soul.


----------



## laird (25 May 2010)

Well I've just ethermailed him Doc, brace yourself.


----------



## SPinonit (25 May 2010)

Doctor":3e64juzh said:


> his email address is [email protected]



This email address and the name Pig Sticker John would appear to indicate a copper, or ex-copper as a possible culprit. Not sure if that rings any bells on here, but the user name itself "Pig Sticker" seems to suggest a link to the Black Rat (a la email address) stickers used as an unofficial emblem by traffic police: linky







Although Pigstickerjohn's ebay feedback is private, the other seller he's not bought from can be seen here. Maybe you could contact that seller (so long as it's not yourself) to see if they have any useful id details?


----------



## Doctor (25 May 2010)

unfortunately, he is no longer a registered ebay member


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

SPinonit":24ygbpwq said:


> Doctor":24ygbpwq said:
> 
> 
> > his email address is [email protected]
> ...



asaik we only have one (declaired) ex copper on here and I cant see him being sad enough to do this - also cops dont usually use the term "pig" as an appelation for their profession.

no i reckon a pigsticker = a knife , so we are looking for a bloke called john who collects or makes knives (we better go team handed and well healed when we meet him round the back of tesco :lol

just another thought if he really uses that email address (rather than it being a throw away) which would be spectacularly stupid, it would be worth seeing if he has a live spaces blog or profile linked to it


----------



## SPinonit (25 May 2010)

big soft moose":3l9oto0d said:


> asaik we only have one (declaired) ex copper on here and I cant see him being sad enough to do this - also cops dont usually use the term "pig" as an appelation for their profession.
> 
> no i reckon a pigsticker = a knife , so we are looking for a bloke called john who collects or makes knives (we better go team handed and well healed when we meet him round the back of tesco :lol



You could be right, although I used to work for the police and you might be surprised [or not] about the way they speak. Before anyone makes 2+2=5, no the culprit isn't me - I have no bones to pick with anyone on here or elsewhere. But I don't like people messing about in this way - it's incredibly immature and I am far too brazen for that type of furtive weakness.


----------



## big soft moose (25 May 2010)

SPinonit":1dwxqg3p said:


> big soft moose":1dwxqg3p said:
> 
> 
> > asaik we only have one (declaired) ex copper on here and I cant see him being sad enough to do this - also cops dont usually use the term "pig" as an appelation for their profession.
> ...



nah we know its not you - we are looking for someone with ball's the size of peas and an ego the size of mount everest

struck out on the profile front - he does have one http://cid-91b26c260cad2f01.profile.live.com/ but hes keeping everything private beyond the fact that his name is john


----------



## Max Power (25 May 2010)

BSM wrote "no i reckon a pigsticker = a knife , so we are looking for a bloke called john who collects or makes knives (we better go team handed and well healed when we meet him round the back of tesco ) "

A pig sticker is in fact a heavy duty mortice chisel


----------



## wizer (25 May 2010)

er actually a Pig Sticker is also a knife






But I would have thought the woodworking connection relates to the mortice chisel.


----------



## BradNaylor (26 May 2010)

More interestingly a 'pig-sticker' is defined as 'A great guy who sacrifices his reputation by going for the ugliest girl at a party so his friends get the better picks.'

"_I was at a bar mitzwah, and thank god for Jon, he's a real pig sticker and he occupied my girlfriend's ugly friend_"

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.p ... %20sticker


My money's on Tony.

:lol:


----------



## Mike.C (26 May 2010)

big soft moose":1ps1cdz8 said:


> SPinonit":1ps1cdz8 said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":1ps1cdz8 said:
> ...


 
On top of that being a *"Gooner"* he is more likely to front the guy he is having a problem with instead of stabbing him in the back. :wink:

In fact I cannot think of one regular member, even the couple I dislike, or the ones who dislike me, who would stoop as low as costing Doc the chance to earn a few thousand pounds on two occasions. 
Now whether it is a occasional member of either this forum, WoodworkUk.com, or both I cannot say, but my money would be against a poster that we all talk to week in and week out. But there again SWMBO often tells me that I keep on seeing the good in everyone, and am then surprised when they turn out to be ar$ewipes :roll: 

Cheers 

Mike


----------



## Ironballs (26 May 2010)

You beat me to that one Brad.

Sounds like he's a small time nuisance Doc and have probably seen the last of his efforts


----------

